# Words with Four (4) or more Syllables... and then use the word in a sentence...



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

kaleidoscopic 

The Kaleidoscopic produces very beautiful colors...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

Wouldn't it be easier to do this alphabetically.?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Appreciation 

A lot of Appreciation is shown on this Forum


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Belligerent


Angry people are often belligerent 

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Communication.

Relationships with lots of communication work a lot better than a relationship with no communication...


D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Diaphanous - Very sheer, delicate, etc.

That diaphanous dress was not a good idea to wear on a hike in the woods.

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)

*Emancipated 

Around 12 century AD the Xin dynasty emancipated all it's slaves... *
*
F*
*
*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

February

February is usually a very cold month around here.

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Graduated *
*
After she graduated from university she became a Doctor.... 
*
*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2019)

Helicopter  ....

The helicopter was very noisy as it took off into the sky.  

I


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

*Imagination..*
*
The Imagination of a child has no boundaries
*
*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Journalism ~ She took a Journalism course, so she could become a reporter for the newspaper


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)

Kalamazoo

Kalamazoo is a city in southwest Michigan.

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

*Lithuanian *
*
My last neighbours were from Lithuania 
*
*M*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Multicultural

My child's school is multicultural.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Negotiate

The football players will negotiate new contracts.  

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Ostensibly

The football players are ostensibly open to making changes and compromises with team owners.

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

*Predictably ,*
*
Predictably  we have rain threatening again today....
*
*Q*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Qualitatively

Qualitatively speaking, what we have in life is more important in true value, than what we have, quantitavely.

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2019)

*Relationship*
*
Harry and Mary's relationship is over.
*
*S*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Sanitation

Sanitation workers must be careful to watch for oncoming vehicular traffic.

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2019)

Tapioca

Tapioca pudding is a favorite of mine.  

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Underwriter

An underwriter prepares some type of insurance papers, I presume, though I am not at all certain which type of paperwork or what type of writing, that is, that he or she writes. 

V / W


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Vegetable

Something you eat that was grown from seed...

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Wallpapering

I am going to stay home this evening, and do some wallpapering in the unfinished rooms.

Y /Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

Yugoslavia 

Yugoslavia is a country in Southeastern Europe.  

Z


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2019)

A

Ambulatory

The patient is improving and is now ambulatory.

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2019)

*Benefited*
*
Mary Benefited by buying cheap property and selling  it for
a lot of money.
*
*C*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

*Cosmopolitan *
*
London is a Cosmopolitan metropolis
*
*D*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Distribution

There are local distribution centers, of statewide food donations.

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2019)

*Escalator *
*
My children love to go on an escalator 
*
*F*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

fascinating

Many varying subjects are quite fascinating to study.

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2019)

Gregarious

Jim was very gregarious, and his home was the center of activity for sports  games.

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Haberdashery

I like hats but I have never been to a haberdashery.  

I


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2019)

Idiomatic

The texts have been translated from Italian into idiomatic English.

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Contemporaneous

I admit and apologize for, the fact that this word is out of order in the game. 

However, I learned this word today, and was fascinated, and therefore, I thought perhaps someone else here, might like to learn it, also.  Or knows it, and might enjoy being reminded of it, 
though I am not sure than any of us will use it in chatting with family or friends.  

So, it means, occurring in the same time period.
Example that was given:
Pythagoras was contemporaneous with Buddha.
Wow, that fact fascinated me as well!
I had forgotten that Pythagoras ever existed. A mathematician, right? 

Okay, we can all go back to the game, now. 

K / L


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 12, 2019)

I want to take D

Dictionary - The new Google


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2019)

Kawasaki

Kawasaki is a city in southeastern  Japan.  

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Lamentingly

He gazed at her, lamentingly.  

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

Methodically

We worked methodically throughout the whole process.

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Nonresidents

They don't live in that dwelling

O


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Ostentatiously

They thought I was behaving ostentatiously, for a meeting, when I was just using sign language, to translate for a friend.

P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*Particular

They wanted a particular type and color.

Q/R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Questionablenesses  ~    inviting inquiry 

R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2020)

Realistically

Realistically speaking, does anyone use these words when chatting with friends or family or with anyone?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Su - per - min - i - com - pu - ter

Superminicomputer

A minicomputer that has a higher than normal performance, especially one using 32-bit rather than 16-bit words. 

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2020)

I learned this word today, so I wanted to share it, even though it is out of order, alphabetically.

avuncular -  kind and friendly like an uncle

The players on the team like the avuncular coach.

Ok, back to *T*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2020)

Television

I watch a lot of television.

*U*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

*U*nderstandable

It is very understandable why many of us might watch more television, than we ever did when we were younger and more physically able to do more options of activities.

V


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> *U*nderstandable
> 
> It is very understandable why many of us might watch more television, than we ever did when we were younger and more physically able to do more options of activities.
> 
> V


Varnishable.

That wood floor surely is varnishable and I may varnish it after I binge watch some television or conversely I may not.
W


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 12, 2020)

Whippersnappers

The young whippersnappers   thought that they knew everything!

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

W
Wholeheartedly

I wholeheartedly agree with that decision of yours, to either varnish or not to varnish!  

Y


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

(Oops!  I hadn't seen that post, but I will leave both of them, as is! )


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

(I am bumping this game up, in case anyone wants to add to it....)


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2020)

Yugoslavia  ...
Yugoslavia is a former federal republic in southeastern Europe,  in the Balkans.  

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

(thanks, @Bonnie !  I tried but couldn't think of any for Y  )

zoological

I didn't take any zoological courses, since I was more focused on humans than animals.

*A*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 26, 2020)

*Aromatic

The spice bazaar was aromatic.

B*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2020)

bombastically

He entered the quiet, calm room, behaving bombastically.

C


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)

Claustrophobic

Seems that during these times of uncertainty,    many are getting  claustrophobic.


D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Decompression

The divers had to go into the decompression chamber when they concluded their dive.

E*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2020)

extraneous  

Don't tell me extraneous details when I am trying to focus on a solution.

F


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Fettuccini

That Fettuccini Alfredo is delicious!

G


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 29, 2020)

Generousness

H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 9, 2020)

Hacienda

The hacienda was the largest plantation I've ever seen.   

I


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2021)

Verticality 
is a term used to describe the positioning of a defensive player in a basketball game.

W


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

W?

X
Xenophobia

Xenophobia does so much harm.

Y?  Z?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Automatic transmissions in cars outside of North America, are not as widely used around the world.

B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

Wait a minute, isn't this game supposed to be alphabetical? We went from H to V.  So let's go back to I.

Indigenous 

The indigenous people of that region are excellent hunters.

J


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

January

I hope things will have improved in some way, by next January.

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2021)

Kinesiology

Kinesiology  is the  interesting study of mechanics of  body movements.

L


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

lackadaisical 

Why didn't this word show up highlighted, as needing to be spellchecked, when I guessed out, how to spell _lackadaisical? 

M_


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

mediocre

I was excited to try the new restaurant, but I found the food to be just mediocre.

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2021)

Nullification

The nullification of the  rule  came early and swiftly.

O


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

Olfactory 

The word, _olfactory, _did come up with spellchecker alerts,
when I tried to use it in this post.    

The olfactory organs of dogs seem to be more keen than mine. 

(olfactory = sense of smell)

P


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

Proximity
I do not live in close proximity to an ocean beach.

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

quintessential

The cat who lived there, was the quintessential pampered housecat.

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Realization

He did not live to see the realization of his dream.

S


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

solidified

It's been in the freezer for 3 hours, but as yet, has not solidified.

T


----------

